# Angie is a Jewel



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've sewn almost all of my life and have used regular straight pins. Now,I'm getting joint problems in my fingers and struggle with those small pins. Well, I saw on Facebook where Angie was using the flat head quilting pins when she altered the pink prom dress for the cute young lady. I rushed out an bought me some and they're great!! They are such a help for me. I'm not a quilter and had never thought of using quilting pins for dressmaking. I didn't realize they would be so sharp. Thank you Angie. What other tricks do you have up your sleeve?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am so glad that it helped you. I'll have to think and see what else I might have up my sleeve.

Maybe others can put their neat ideas here to share, also.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

This is an "oldie but goodie", use dental floss to sew on buttons. This is really good to do when sewing on buttons for winter coats and kids clothes that have a lot of stress put on them. The only thing to remember is to be sure and stitch over a straight pin so that it isn't so tight to the garment unless the button has a shaft then it isn't necessary. I restitch the buttons as soon as I purchase a coat or jacket so I don't have to replace them all after losing one. True story, my DH asked me why he shirt smelled funny so I did a "sniff test" and realized that I had used mint flavored floss to sew on a button! The smell washed out when it went though the laundry but it was just kind of funny.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Angie is one smart lady...and so is CC.......both of these are great ideas....
bopeep


----------

